# I think I killed my kefir grains



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I got my grains out of the fridge (sitting in distilled water) and
attempted to make a batch of kefir. It did bubble up and look
and smell right, but then suddenly all separated out and now
looks like cottage cheese. Did I kill the grains or do something
wrong?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

No, its really hard to kill the grains, just rinse them with fresh milk every day for about three day.. leaving them in some milk.. after three days of rinsing they should be just fine..
Barb


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

So, in order to store/keep them, what is the best thing to 
keep them in? Milk, water or? And in the fridge?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

When storing them put them in distilled water just like you did.. you are putting them to sleep when you do this.. and they just need to be activated again with fresh milk...In the frig... store them


----------

